# Woof: Show me your dog!



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

OK I'll start…

Monkey my Rottie, and Badger (Genetic analysis says he's 1/4 Basset Hound and 3/4 ??? I always say he's half angry old man.)


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm dogless, at the moment, but will gladly follow this thread 

Is the picture sideways, with the couch standing on end, or … did you glue Monkey and Badger to the upholstery ??


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

Here is my shop dog / sawdust spreader.


----------



## kaschimer (Nov 10, 2011)

LOL. Ok, here are mine… Widget, Peanut and Holly. They don't really keep me company in the shop, but they do like to come down and spread the sawdust around…. and through the house!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

My boy and My Husky Sasha


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

A lazy Florida afternoon.


----------



## oldreddog (Jan 5, 2012)

Abby n Josie


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice off topic thread. Just lost my best dog ever. I will follow this.


----------



## DaveMu (Jan 4, 2012)

Wish I had a dog! Gotta move out of here!


----------



## Mickit (Feb 6, 2010)

Pedigreed North American Brat Dog


----------



## VinnieP (Apr 22, 2009)

Here's Harry. 100% beagle.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

The 2 current dogs …



















And Lulu, a puppy when we lived in The Gambia…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Well.

As much as I'm enjoying this one, I'm feeling more than a little inadequate.

So … my contribution:










They're not loving. They're not ever-cheerful. They're NOT fun to scratch.

But they ARE my dogs, nonetheless.

Back to you…..


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

If I remember correctly, in this picture he's demonstrating his usefulness by watching deer eat my wife's roses.









But whatever he lacks in wildlife control he makes up for in stick rescue.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

meet dixie-the meanest pitbull that ever walked the earth…haha


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Meet Ninja, a Chow Chow/Black lab mix. 6 years old.


----------



## paratrooper34 (Apr 27, 2010)

Noell, Chocolate Lab: World class beggar and sock thief.

Raiden, Siamese cat, The God of Thunder, also fond of socks.

The cat hangs out with me in the shop.


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

Dexter - Part Great Dane, Part Boxer, 100% loveable  - Loves going to the workshop.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Lots of labs kickin around here so i should introduce Gracie … our 10 year old Yellow Lab who doesnt like walking on hardwood floor or ceramic tile but will gladly scale an icy cliff to retrieve her stick. Shes nuts!


----------



## Tennwood (Sep 9, 2009)

Homer - a 70 pound rescue dog. Part


> ?, part


?, and part ???. Getting old but still a loveable slug. Picture form last year's snow storm - glad someone enjoyed it.


----------



## tom427cid (Aug 21, 2011)

I would have to disagree about "the meanest pit bull" 
Here is the ultra-mean Sunshine and the attack cat Russell. Found the dog as a stray and she was with me for almost nine years-Russell was a left over from a bad relationship-you can clearly see the cat was totally scared of the dog! LOL Actually they were the best of friends,inside and outside.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

OMG, all the adoramable critters are so cute I might need insulin!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Quick note to Tom: that might be more than just a little inter-species friendship, going on, there ;-)


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's my little girl.


----------



## Bagtown (Mar 9, 2008)

OK, This is our pug Sascha.
She doesn't like the winter so much.









We nap whenever possible…









She comes to the shop and cleans up scrap wood to chew and make toothpicks and slivers from in the living room.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Another Old Dog, and Pro Begger, oh, four legged kind?









Also a Pro at begging. Meet Mary-Kate, a heinz 57 watchdog. As for that other old coot, wellll….


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Bump, at 8 weeks old:









At 16 months old:


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh, Man. "Bump" is CUTE !!!!


----------



## superstretch (Jan 10, 2011)

Don't let the cuteness fool you.. he's still a very apt guard dog









imo, a perfect example of the breed.. Loving, cuddly, active, pulls like a draft horse, and can be ferocious when he thinks he needs to protect his family


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I love the LED eyes, too. Very nice upgrade ;-)


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

STEAK !!!!

He ate the facial features off the Wal-Mart guy ???


----------



## Builder_Bob (Jan 9, 2010)

<----Mitch


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

This is Buddy and he is my buddy. He is an old Papillion. Sadly, he has a pretty bad heart condition. The vet has suggested heart value surgery. That is not going to happen. So, Buddy probably won't be with us much longer. I will miss him greatly.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Some other doggies I take care of.








Ritz, Bubba, and Omar



























They really aren't very good shop companions.


----------



## reedwood (Jan 27, 2011)

Did somebody say Dog Pictures?

Meet Jack and hunter…...my buds.










Jack - waiting for someone to throw his tennis balls again and again.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Hey Reedwood: love your dogs.
This is my shop dog: Goldie
Did I say she likes tennis balls??...............


----------



## Nighthawk (Dec 13, 2011)

No longer have a dog… and I miss her…

*Karma*


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

This is my Sadie..She doesn't get to the shop much..she wont walk down the stairs to the garage/basement, and she doesn't like loud woodworking equipment..but she's my baby regardless…
in the snow…









first came home…









lounging on the deck…









her favorite sleeping position..


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

This is my best friend Peggy Sue. She is 17 years old but still kills the occasional varmit, brings it to the shop to show me, and then buries it where it can't be found. In her younger days I watched her bury a possum as big as she was. And then she got REALLY annoyed when he uncovered himself a few minutes later. She promptly 'killed him again and reburied him. It'll be a sad day around here when I lose her.


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

This is my newest addition- Winston has been added to my breeding program- of course it will be a while.  Winston is a multi- gen labradoodle. I have pics of many more of my dogs and puppies on my facebook page.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Riverhouse-Labradoodles/194728403871159


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Here's my future shop dog "Ben": he's a rescue currently with a foster mom: my wife and I become his adoptive parents at the end of February.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## ScottnKY (Jan 4, 2010)

AXLE the Goldendoodle

One of the few times He is good !!!








Belly up to the bar !!








at 21 weeks








At 10 weeks


----------

